# Wet spots on the ceiling..any suggestions?



## jrsharp21 (Dec 7, 2007)

We woke up this morning to find three 1ft to 2ft wet spots on our ceiling this morning. It rained pretty good yesterday and I am guessing these were a result of the rain. We have clay tiles on our roof. Not sure what our next step is. Any suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 7, 2007)

Needless to say, your roof has a leak. If you have access to the attic you might be able to see water stains. Only problem with that is the water can run down some distance between the roof tiles and the roof deck (sheething) before it finds its way through the sheething and into the attic. But if you see water stains at least you'll have an idea where it's coming from.

Since it's a tile roof, it's not likely the roof itself just suddenly started leaking, unless somebody was up there and cracked a tile, or a tree branch fell on it. If there were any roof related events recently then that's most likely the cause. Otherwise,  chances are it's coming from flashing somewhere that has come loose. Try to see if the leak is coming from anywhere near the chimney or a vent, or anything that either penetrates the roof or where the roof transitions into a wall or between separate sections of the roof. 

How to fix it depends on the cause.


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome JrSharp21:
While you're in the attic checking the decking; check the ventilation which must be adequate to keep the tiles from condensing in high humidity times. We often say it has to be a leak because it only happens when it rains. A rainy day with humidity in the 90% range also means moist air is collecting on some surfaces, like tile, concrete and slate.
Glenn


----------

